# Lanolin allergy... help!



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

So I have known for two years that I am allergic to lanolin. It used to be that small amounts didn't bother me but it has gotten much worse. Touching sheep with wool makes me break out it hives small, red and incredibly itchy hives unless they were freshly washed. 

Problem! I show sheep and I have to teach a camp on showing sheep June 17-20. I decided to try out some goat milk soap not knowing it had lanolin in it... now I have patches of the hives/rash everywhere. Very uncomfortable... its actually starting to burn a little. 

Help??? Benadryl doesn't work at all, neither.does cortisone 10 cream


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you may want to go to the doctor.

Was the Benadryl oral or topical that you used?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was afraid of that. I hate doctors. They creep me out more than anything. That's actually why I decided not to be a vet... too doctor like


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What about Caladryl or Calamine lotion? Have you tried a baking soda bath?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't tried any of those. I'm on the second day and its starting fade. Still itchy but its going away.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

It may take Prednisone (sp?) to take care of this. 
My husband has had hives from allergic reactions and it's no fun, also not something to mess around with. If you see a doctor they might be able to come up with a treatment regimen that could help you when this happens again.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I called the doctor and he said if I have any more flare ups or reactions to let him know. 

I have to shear sheep Thursday and he suggested I put either knee high panty hose on my arms or wear a thin long sleeve shirt. He also told me to try a certain cream and see if it will help.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like light weight long sleeves and cotton gloves will be needed to sheer the sheep ..for flare ups try this: grind oatmeal and baking soda together to make a powder..take a tempid bath with about 1 cup or so soak for 20 minutes then pat dry...take the same powder and dust..hope you feel better soon


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know it might be hot but what about OB gloves? They go al the way to your shoulder.

Something else to try for the break out. Boil some tea bags and have it strong. Take whatever size towels you would need to cover your affected area. Soak the towel in the cooled tea water and wrap them around. wetting as needed. It is amazing how well it works.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm surprised your family doctor didn't recommend you going to a Allergy specialist. I once had a allergic reaction to medication that lasted a month. It's better for you to be put on medication than being covered in hives for a month.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He saw the rash and said it was very mild. But it got worse at all to call him and them we would look into a specialist. Its almost gone this morning so I don't think it will be a huge problem. He told me that it will either get worse or go away with age.... hopefully it goes away. I've been stressed lately and he said that can make it worse. It usually only last a few hours and then is gone.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I"m glad you're doing better today.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My mums partner has gotten bad hives twice, jsut from stress about work. It's weird how stress can do stuff like that to you


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I feel for you! I am also allergic! Only thing that works for me is wearing gloves / long clothes etc and changing and showering straight after. I have also been using Pinetarsol bath oil (not sure if you have that there) and that has been working a treat, alongisde hydrocortisone cream and also a zinc ointment they sell for babies nappy rash BUT not the one with glycerine added - just straight zinc baby nappy wash cream. Just a process of trial and error - finding the right thing for the right person. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

also I take allergy pills afterwards (not before as they make me drowsy)..


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep, lanolin allergy here too. I get the rash almost immediately upon starting to shear them. I make sure to shower with cool water (so as to not open pores any further), and change clothes immediately. Even at shows. Usually there is a shower or campsite showers available. Aveeno makes a good oatmeal soak that helps with the itch. You can get it at walmart. They also have oatmeal cream that works well.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

You may need to go to dermatologist. I also have a bad reaction to wool. But they can now desensitize you for allergies. I know that kinesiolgist also can do do less invasive procedures. My sister has used that method for the many allergies she has and now has very little trouble. I use prednisone as i have rhuematoid arthritis. And the prednisone helps with both problems.
Anyway try nitrile gloves, the purple ones, as they are at least pretty.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice! Im shearing today so ill have to try some of them. 

What type of allergy pills? I tried benadryl but all it does is make me sleepy.


----------

